# Is there any way to program this remote to my Samsung television?



## RuggedMinge (Aug 16, 2014)

EDIT: properly attached the image


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What remote?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

lg acb73575401 sound bar remote

You could probably program a universal remote to operate your TV and the LG sound bar but you won't be able to use the sound bar's remote to operate your TV unless TV control is listed as an option in the remote's setup documentation.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Doesn't appear that remote is configurable for other devices.

You could also look into using the TV or cable remote for the audio, or purchase a true universal remote.


----------

